# New FC Moonphase



## Metlin

Cross- posting from Public Forum...


----------



## DutchMongolian

Still a beautiful watch! Wish more people would post so I can see other FC Moonphases


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful watch. One of the FC's best. Enjoy i.


----------



## mpalmer

That's one very classy looking watch. Congrats on your FC!


----------



## completelyclueless

Looks better every time I see it.


----------



## Metlin

Thank you, all!


----------



## Tony N

Gorgeous watch, on my short list


----------



## hanzo

your impression ? in words please


----------



## Metlin

Tony N said:


> Gorgeous watch, on my short list


Thank you!


----------



## Metlin

hanzo said:


> your impression ? in words please


My initial impression of the watch is that it is extremely well made. When I first picked it up at the store, I was surprised at how solid it felt. Not solid in the sense of my Breitlings or Capeland, but solid in a compact kind of way.

It also has excellent finish and there are a lot of small details that I rather like. The engraving on the back of the watch is really well done. I am drawn to good typefaces, and I must really commend FC on the choice of their typefaces across the board. Being able to see a well-decorated movement is of course its own reward.

I haven't run it through a timegrapher yet, but it seems to keep its time pretty well. Personally, the lack of seconds is something I enjoy in many of my watches, so that works for me. Obviously, YMMV.

I'll say again that I am a huge fan of the aesthetics of the watch, and it looks quite stunning in many ways. The finish of the moon phase, for instance, is rather delightful. I cannot say enough nice things about it. I really like the indices, the hands, the overall finish, and even the lugs.

Now, with the good things out of the way, here are some downsides. The watch is rather thick. As the "slimline" moonphase watch, I had assumed it would have a much thinner profile. The tapered back helps make it look slimmer (I would have honestly preferred not having that tapered back), but it's still pretty thick.

I also find the crown a little odd, but just a tad. But then I wear all my watches on my right wrist, so the crown rarely shows.

Setting the moon phase is also a pain in the ass. The only way to do it is to go through the dates. If you're a perfectionist, you could set it to the full-moon and work through each date. Thankfully, the full-moon was today, so that helped.

The final point is on the deployant clasp. I was not a fan of it at first, but then I grew somewhat used to it. It's not in a perfect position, but it's good enough. But I may eventually switch out to another strap. But the leather itself and the buckle are made well. I wasn't entirely sure of the buckle at first since I thought it maybe a little flimsy but it is actually pretty well made and quite robust.

With that said, here are a few pictures:


----------



## Elon95

After reading through the threads, I noticed a comment about advancing the moonphase. If you rotate the crown counter clockwise (in the same position to change the date) it will advance the moonphase quickly.


----------



## Metlin

Elon95 said:


> After reading through the threads, I noticed a comment about advancing the moonphase. If you rotate the crown counter clockwise (in the same position to change the date) it will advance the moonphase quickly.


So, advancing the date will advance the moonphase? Or did you mean counterclockwise?


----------



## Elon95

Counterclockwise - I love the watch and I have the same one!


----------



## Herbalizer

Very Nice! I saw these when they first came out, but were a little on the large side of things as far as diameter goes. Do they come in two sizes now? 
Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Metlin

Herbalizer said:


> Very Nice! I saw these when they first came out, but were a little on the large side of things as far as diameter goes. Do they come in two sizes now?
> Sorry for the stupid question.


I believe they do.


----------



## Metlin

Castello Dunhill said:


> Stunning, to say the least!


Thank you. And I concur.


----------



## Herbalizer

I'll check the website - thanks


----------



## N8G

Herbalizer said:


> I'll check the website - thanks


Yes, it comes in 2 sizes - the 705 is 42 mm and the 703 is 39 mm. The version Metlin has is 39 mm (looks very nice, btw). You can tell because the moon disk is the same as the 42 mm version so a few of the stars are covered by the face and the moon has less room than the 42 mm. You'd never notice at regular wrist distances though. Here is my 705 for reference.


----------



## barcomi

Super Classy!


----------



## htjouster

N8G said:


> Yes, it comes in 2 sizes - the 705 is 42 mm and the 703 is 39 mm. The version Metlin has is 39 mm (looks very nice, btw). You can tell because the moon disk is the same as the 42 mm version so a few of the stars are covered by the face and the moon has less room than the 42 mm. You'd never notice at regular wrist distances though. Here is my 705 for reference.


My 39mm says hello.


----------



## michaelanburaj

Nice looking watch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agabriel2

Great looking watch!


----------



## Rickfernandez

Wow that is such a beautiful watch. Love the rose gold and the elegance of the watch. Great buy!


----------



## Shermara

I really love this piece. Some people like to look down on FC because they are relatively new. But, every brand must start somewhere. And, the new FC moon phases are a great beginning. Take that nay sayers!


----------



## Jimmy3993

Saw one of these in person yesterday. Very classy.


----------



## infinitipearl

so classy and beautiful. congrats!


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## slow_mo

Mine says hi!


----------



## Jimmy3993

Nice in black and white as well!


----------



## AndyJames4

Very Nice watch!


----------



## Metlin

Thank you, all!


----------



## Lord David

I got the stainless steel one, is very nice! Didn't pay full retail for it either. Frederique Constant is a good brand, as long as you steer clear of the entry level stuff and the Tourbillons which will never hold their value.


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Such a nice piece!


----------



## Bwool

This would be my pick from FC too! but i worry that the crown is a bit off on that case...


----------



## jpd114

beautiful watch


----------



## watchman1221

Awesome watch and pics- love them! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## democrite

Hi everyone, 

What is the lowest price (gray including) for a slim moonphase new and the "fair" price for a used one ?

thanks for your answers


----------



## Seleur

democrite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What is the lowest price (gray including) for a slim moonphase new and the "fair" price for a used one ?
> 
> thanks for your answers


Have you looked on Jomashop and Amazon? You can get some pretty good deals on these pieces (new).


----------



## democrite

I did, would say propably in the 1500 range after negociating, possibly lower, still wondering what should be a fair price for a used one 700-900 ?


----------



## Seleur

democrite said:


> I did, would say propably in the 1500 range after negociating, possibly lower, still wondering what should be a fair price for a used one 700-900 ?


Depending on the condition, that sounds fair to me


----------



## democrite

yep, need to find one used now, not that much on the market ...


----------



## the.hatter

I'd also add that of course used prices are going to depend on what the buyer paid, which could be $1300 up to $3000. So if they come up for sale much pre-owned, I wouldn't be surprised if there's a wide range. Good luck!


----------



## democrite

Sure, make sense ... It's really a beautiful watch, btw i'm not in hurry, they're actually at 1300 on jomashop, means you probably have another 200 usd rebate after negociating, i would assume best price new is 1100 and one or another, i will find one used for 700 usd or less ...Thx for the pic


----------



## the.hatter

democrite said:


> Sure, make sense ... It's really a beautiful watch, btw i'm not in hurry, they're actually at 1300 on jomashop, means you probably have another 200 usd rebate after negociating, i would assume best price new is 1100 and one or another, i will find one used for 700 usd or less ...Thx for the pic


My point is you have to find the guy who bought it for $1100 in order to find it used for that price. No sane person would sell it used for $700 if they bought it for $3,000.


----------



## democrite

Sure, on the other side, i'll be surprise that many people pay 3000 for that watch, seems unrealistic to me since they're quite easy to find for cheap, i've seen a few on sale in here, listed for around 1400-1500 if i well remember (which is still really to high) they probably sold their watch around 1k after bo/counter bo, btw i'm not in rush, trading will be another option, i will certainly my FC or Armand Nicolet shortly, maybe next BF will help


----------



## the.hatter

Good shout. Good things come to those who wait! There are definite FC deals out there.


----------



## democrite

exactly  thanks for the support


----------



## markkinnj

Really debating between the classic moonphase and slimline.. Anyone have owned both? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seleur

The slimeline was just a little too big on my wrist, the proportions didn't feel right to me, so I ended up getting the classics moonphase. Much happier with the smaller dial and the fact that it's a three-hander. 


markkinnj said:


> Really debating between the classic moonphase and slimline.. Anyone have owned both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj

Seleur said:


> The slimeline was just a little too big on my wrist, the proportions didn't feel right to me, so I ended up getting the classics moonphase. Much happier with the smaller dial and the fact that it's a three-hander.


Cool, thanks for your response! My healey is 42, and does fit funky do tonthe lugs. I'm wondering if that's how the slimline would feel. I think the classics would be my choice as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92

the.hatter said:


> My point is you have to find the guy who bought it for $1100 in order to find it used for that price. No sane person would sell it used for $700 if they bought it for $3,000.


Agreed! I reckon it really depends on the situation


----------



## Nasmitty7185

One of my best purchases of the year, new for $538


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Here is a closer look - FC-365RM5B6. At this price point, I can't complain but one thing I don't love is having to manually wind from day to day in order to get the moon phase set up. If you don't keep it running, then you have to reset the moon phase each time and that can take forever. Seems like they could've made it more user friendly for a $3k MSRP.


----------



## Metlin

I wonder if the 39mm 703 comes in dark blue. I know the 42mm 705 comes in dark blue, but I'd kill for a smaller dark blue moonphase in a similar style.


----------



## democrite

A beauty with beautiful package, where the h.ll did you find it for 538 usd ?


----------



## democrite

Any idea where to find a blue croco straps like the one here ?


----------



## Gofishus

FC is still the brand for the best looking best quality most affordable dress watches IMO


----------



## 94rsa

Nasmitty7185 said:


> View attachment 12761581
> 
> One of my best purchases of the year, new for $538


How did you manage to get this for $538?? That's a steal, congrats!


----------



## Watagump

I really like this version.


----------



## rwbenjey

Great piece!


----------

